# New NameCheap $1.99 .com Domain Name Offer



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

NameCheap is running another "contest" to offer a $1.99 .com domain to customers.

If they get 10,000 likes to their Facebook page they will give out a code for a $1.99 domain name.

Here is the link if you want more information:

Log In | Facebook

They have just over 1000 Likes at the time I posted this.

This is not an affiliate link and I don't make any money from this offer.


----------



## suzaneramin (Sep 17, 2011)

In total they have 23,630 likes but after putting this offer up they have counted their new likes separately and so currently they have gained 1234 likes. I have just liked their page. Looking forward to get a cheap domain from there 

Thanks, Suzane Ramin
Ecommerce Solutions | Web Design Company


----------

